# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Venezuela

## Petri

I just found a new destination I want to visit..

 

 
w
Anyone been there?  This place was also the inspiration for the movie Disney/Pixar movie "Up".

The plate has been isolated for millions of years so the flora and fauna are pretty unique.

----------


## amyb

Petri-I hope you get to live another of your dreams.

----------


## Petri

It's easier than it looks.  It's a two days hike up, no rope climbing or anything that requires special skills.  6-7 days in total.

A plan in the next year or two..  now I just need to convince Laura :)

----------


## amyb

Bon chance!

----------


## Petri

http://dinets.travel.ru/roraima.htm

That's a good 7 pages of trip report up there.  Beautiful.  Worth checking out for the photos.

Australasian Carnivorous plant society has some beautiful flora here:

http://www.auscps.com/modules/newbb/...p?post_id=4242

----------


## LindaP

Wow......my son is in Chile again this "winter", and off to Peru next week to do some climbing; better not show him those photos!!!! :)

----------


## rivertrash

That is fascinating.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

----------


## stbartshopper

Petri,
You posted your destination almost 5 years ago- did you make it?

----------

